

Unlock MacBook Air Using WhatsApp - nautical
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A25kCyofvRk

======
fuckedup
Set up screensaver to lock mbp

------
dkverma
Care to opensource ?

------
ForFreedom
How is it done?

~~~
nautical
Blog will be posted soon , imagine walking away from your laptop and you
forgot to lock it .... Whatsapp to your mac to lock it . Thats also possible .

~~~
ForFreedom
set a screensaver after a min to lock the mbp. But its interesting to
unlock/lock it via whatsapp.

